# Freestone vs. Cling



## debodun (Jun 17, 2015)

Is there a way to tell if a peach or nectarine is freestone or cling before cutting it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

As far as I know, there's no way to tell by just looking at them...I may be wrong.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2015)

I looked it up-

_So now the question remains how do you know if you are getting a freestone peach vs. a cling stone peach? Unfortunately looks can’t help you. Both types look the same whether free or cling. So besides just cutting one open, the next best bet is to look at the calendar. Since peach varieties ripen from cling stone varieties to freestone as we move through the calendar, you can get a sense of when you can buy freestone peaches. Rest assure that the earliest peaches to the market and grocery store are going to be cling stone. 
_
http://www.eatlikenoone.com/how-to-know-if-a-peach-is-freestone.htm

I hadn't known that "cling" referred to the flesh clinging to the pit and "freestone" not clinging, making freestone the better choice for canning!  Next time I have a dream about canning any peaches I'll be using freestones.


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

EITHER, make some dang good wine! Our farm in MO was named by my wife "Plumnuts", because of the plum and walnut trees all around. Fresh fruit purchased is nowadays pretty expensive. I found,  back there, 18 lbs. of peaches she had "squirreled" into the freezer, while she was back in IN, and started up a BIG batch of peach wine, to surprise her with upon her return. 


None better IMO!    imp


----------

